# 4 health cat food indoor adult



## maryjog (Oct 14, 2012)

I have been researching different readily available cat food for our new hedgie. This brand is sold by Tractor supply and is relitively new. Any suggestions would be GREATLY appreciated! This is the breakdown:

Ingredients: 
Chicken, chicken meal, cracked pearled barley, egg product, ground rice, powdered cellulose, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), salmon, potatoes, millet, natural chicken flavor, flaxseed, ocean fish meal, sodium bisulfate, potassium chloride, DL-methionine, choline chloride, dried chicory root, taurine, dried kelp, carrots, peas, apples, tomatoes, blueberries, spinach, dried skim milk, cranberries, rosemary extract, parsley flake, yucca schidigera extract, L-Carnitine, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus casei fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, zinc proteinate, vitamin E supplement, niacin, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, zinc sulfate, manganese sulfate, copper sulfate, thiamine mononitrate, vitamin A supplement, biotin, potassium iodide, calcium pantothenate, riboflavin, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, manganous oxide, sodium selenite, vitamin D supplement, folic acid. 
Guaranteed Analysis: 
Crude Protein 32.0% (min.), Crude Fat 14.0% (min.), Crude Fiber 8.0% (max.), Moisture 10.0% (max.), Magnesium 0.1% (max.), Zinc 120-mg/kg (min.), Selenium 0.4 mg/kg (min.), Vitamin E 150 IU/kg (min.), Taurine 0.1% (min.), Omega-6 Fatty Acids 2.2% (min.)*, Omega-3 Fatty Acids 0.4% (min.)*
Guaranteed Analysis: 
Crude Protein 32.0% (min.), Crude Fat 14.0% (min.), Crude Fiber 8.0% (max.), Moisture 10.0% (max.), Magnesium 0.1% (max.), Zinc 120-mg/kg (min.), Selenium 0.4 mg/kg (min.), Vitamin E 150 IU/kg (min.), Taurine 0.1% (min.), Omega-6 Fatty Acids 2.2% (min.)*, Omega-3 Fatty Acids 0.4% (min.)*


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I've been feeding my dogs the chicken and rice formula for a few years now and have been very pleased with the results. IMO this food looks good enough to try with the hogs, I have to go get food and treats for the dogs today so I think i'll grab a small bag of this catfood and try it out, thanks.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Agreed with Larry, looks like a great food!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I use it in my mix! It's not crazy popular, but they don't mind it.


----------



## maryjog (Oct 14, 2012)

Thank you so much for the input! There are so many conflicting opinions. Do you feel I should mix this with another food. I was looking at Chicken soup or Purina one beyond. I am trying to stick to foods I can physically purchase without having to order on line. Oh, Tractor supply also sells Wellness core, but that has a protien level of 45. I've read that's too high. So many of the food suggested by breeders ( including the gal we are adopting our baby from ) includes alot of corn, which I understand has no value.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Chicken Soup is a good food, mixing that with the 4Health would be good.  I wouldn't bother with the Purina unless it's the ONE Beyond brand, their "less crappy" formulas.


----------



## maryjog (Oct 14, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I use this in my mix as well, they all like it. It's also very inexpensive compared to some other options - not that you'd buy this much for one hedgehog, but I get the 18lb bags which are only $20 at my local Del's. I consider 4Health one of the best food options, but few people have heard of it.


----------



## maryjog (Oct 14, 2012)

Well, I just ran out to buy Chicken soup and no one has it as it has been recalled. I didn't realize this was part of the Diamond company. I was buying diamond dog food but stopped because of all the recalls; which is how I discovered the 4Health. Soooo....I ended up buying Wellness Indoor Health which I've seen mentioned here. The gals in the petshop must have thought I was nuts, I spent 45 minutes reading the back of packages! 
I do have one other question pertaining to baby food as a treat. I didn't see much which I thought was pure. Most had added ascorbic acid ( I don't know if that's a problem ) or salt. I was just wondering what other folks use, and if there are other alternatives. It seems kind of wasteful; it only keeps for 2 days and I understand you're only supposed to give a pinch. I was also wondering about steamable frozen veggies and frozen fruits thawed. One last thing, the breeder feeds her crew Purina Indoor. I know that's not a good food. Should I wean it out slowly as you would do with a dog? Please let me know what you think about this, the Wellness / 4 Health mix and the snacks. Picking up our kiddo tomorrow so excited!!!!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Wellness should be just fine, just keep an eye out for loose poop which some people find with Wellness food. 

The baby food you can actually freeze, that way you can thaw the rest of the jar for use later - really helpful because yeah, it goes bad fast, and they don't eat a lot at once!

The ascorbic acid isn't a problem, it's just a tiny bit of vitamin C.


----------

